# Fivics Arrows



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was just looking through Fivics' 2015 catalog that I downloaded. I find it interesting that they are now selling their own arrows. 

The Zeilo is a "youth intermediate target" arrow in spines from 500 to 1500, has the lines drawn on for curly vanes, and they actually publish a spine selection tolerance (0.0025").

The Mach3 is a "beginner carbon arrow" in spines from 400-1600 and more importantly, the shafts are all *long*. They're either 30" or 33". The 900 spine shafts and stiffer are all 33" long. That's good news for light draw weight + long draw length.

I wonder if these arrows will ever make their way to the USA...

Here's the catalog page:









One other thing. I notice that if you go by the marked weight on your limbs at your actual draw length, their Zeilo selection guide suggests pretty much the correct spine of arrows for my setup. If you use the actual draw weight (OTF), it suggests about the same (incorrect) spine that most other manufacturers' charts do.


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like the March3 arrow has hit Lancaster. Priced similar to CI Super Cubs.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I may have to order some of those for my youngest daughters to use. I'm tired of bent aluminum shafts.


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

What are the lengths for the Zeilo arrows?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

foodtraveler said:


> What are the lengths for the Zeilo arrows?


I don't see the lengths in the catalog, so you'll have to inquire with Fivics. They only published the lengths for the Mach 3 arrows.


----------



## bowmaster1972 (Oct 22, 2012)

So now that these have been out on the market a bit (namely the Mach 3 through LAS), anyone try them? Trying to see how they stand up next to the Super Club and Carbon One.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

bump, anyone tried these?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-mach3-fletched-arrow.html


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife uses them for most of her beginners. She likes them.


----------



## ACFrost (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been using the mach 3 900 for the last month or so. Holding up well. Just ordered more now that I got things dialed in a bit. I've got about 3 spares cut at 26.75, not using. Be happy to send them to a good home free of charge if they'd be of any use to you.


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

thx for the offer, my DL is too long for them.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like they've come out with a higher end arrow as well:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-mach1-arrow-shaft.html

Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Found some info on them. It wasn't on their website, but is in the new catalog PDF:


----------

